# Hi!



## Beckywantsaplaycafe (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

i'm new to this forum and currently planning/researching opening a 'play cafe' in a city centre. It would offer good coffee, lovely cakes and simple but nice food such as sandwiches/paninis/jacket potatoes. The main USP though would be that it would be very young child friendly offering a small play area (nothing like soft play) and a healthy kids menu. I would also be hosting baby&toddler groups, kids parties and possibly evening activities for adults sometimes. Just wondered if anyone else on these forums have ever done/heard about anything similar and could offer any advice.

Thanks,

becky


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea Becky. Welcome to the forum.

I went to a really cool place in Cardiff a couple of years ago called Cafe Junior. It was in an old disused church and served good food and coffee. It also had a great selection of Sunday papers which was great - I went with my nieces and just let them run wild while I had a coffee and read. The seating is around the outside of the hall with the children safe in the middle - a great relaxed atmosphere. I don't know where your from, but if your near it may be worth checking out. Their website gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.

What experience do you have in relation to coffee? Have you decided on a machine/grinder??


----------



## Beckywantsaplaycafe (Oct 25, 2013)

I worked in a coffee shop when I was at uni and learned how to make lattes, cappuccinos etc but it feels like a lifetime ago now!! Would definitely need some barista training! I've been looking at renting one, at least to begin with to keep costs down. Ive seen some 2 group ones Verdecoffee just waiting for a callback for a quote. I liked this website as they said they offered barista training included in the package. Any experience with this company or recommendations for others would be great. I know how important good coffee is as most of the child friendly places I go it is at best ok, sometimes not nice at all and it really puts me off going back. As far as grinders go I am completely clueless, been looking at some but they seem to vary so much cost wise and I can't quite work out why!

I've had a look on the Cafe Junior while doing research, it looks great, very similar to what I have in mind









i am Liverpool based there doesn't seem to be anything like it close by.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The prices appear attractive but I have not come across these brands before

Before proceeding with any purchase (from any company) check the engineer availability in your area and the knowledge of machines / brands you are looking at

There is always a chance something will go wrong with a coffee machine (any brand) and downtime is lost revenue


----------



## Beckywantsaplaycafe (Oct 25, 2013)

I got a call back from cafe verde, a 2 group ottima or nero as shown on the website works out to £89 a month + vat or you can do and rent to buy which is £99/mth + vat which includes grinder, water softener etc with the option to buy after 2 years for £600/£1200 (depending on which machine)

has anyone done this and does it seem like a good deal??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beckywantsaplaycafe said:


> I got a call back from cafe verde, a 2 group ottima or nero as shown on the website works out to £89 a month + vat or you can do and rent to buy which is £99/mth + vat which includes grinder, water softener etc with the option to buy after 2 years for £600/£1200 (depending on which machine)
> 
> has anyone done this and does it seem like a good deal??


Hi what grinder are they offering you as part of the package?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Verde grinder will be a Cunhill model. The Ottima & Nera machines are Spanish.

All these are good workhorse machines.


----------



## Beckywantsaplaycafe (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooh I have no idea I'm not clued up about these things, they just said with monthly rental I would have to buy/rent the grinder and whatever else separately but with the rent to buy option everything is included! .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beckywantsaplaycafe said:


> Ooh I have no idea I'm not clued up about these things, they just said with monthly rental I would have to buy/rent the grinder and whatever else separately but with the rent to buy option everything is included! .


Ok cool , don't have an opinion on the cunhill s not used them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Verde also supply fiorenzato f5s which are a lot better than the cunhills


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Becky

Hope you're still keeping an eye on this thread!

Sounds like you're looking to sort everything, i.e. the play area aswell as the cafe. You will most certainly have your work cut out!!! I'll point out now that my views are from a cafe operator's point of view.

Personally I've never gone down the route of machine rental, as much rather get a loan then the machinery is an asset to the business and therefore looks better on the balance sheet. As mentioned before, whoever you buy your coffee machine from should advise on what after-service they can give. Our guys are actually based in South West Wales and we're in Cirencester (170 miles apart) and whenever we've had issues they have managed to look after us and keep things moving, even lending us a loan machine whilst ours went back with them for repair!

Regarding grinders, have you considered the idea of buying one (or more) second-hand? There are tons of Mazzers available on eBay all the time, and being pretty bomb-proof they can be cheaper but still reliable option than brand new.

Re. coffee beans, I've always tried to keep beans and machinery separate, as occasionally you'll find machine suppliers will try to get you to take the coffee that they sell (not necessarily the best), and some roasters have tie-ins with machine suppliers and will therefore try to get you to take that machine. If you deal with a roaster separately, you should be able to get the training included with the supply, whether that be you visiting them or they come to you - do not be afraid to ask for refreshers or extra training for new staff, as they should be happy to provide this.

And you will need to keep on top of all of these at all times as machines will need cleaning and servicing , grinders need constant adjustment as well as regular cleaning. Please don't let any of this put you off, just remember that this industry involves a lot of hard work - it's not as easy as it looks on the outside!


----------

